# zone valve stopped working



## marie38 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a zone valve thats stopped working. A buddy of mine said he has a spare (synchronous motor) anyone ever fitted one before
Any tips would be much appreciated.
Marie38


----------



## tomzz (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi marie,

It depends on what make the motor is. If it&#8217;s a Honeywell then no problem, I had the same issues but I managed to download a video tutorial from this address.
http://how-do-i-diy.moonfruit.com/RemodellingSynchron

Its just two wires and two screws, but I have to admit I was more confident to do the work once I had seen it on the tutorial.

I am no expert at plumbing but I am sure there are people on this site that would help you should you screw up.

Good luck
Tom


----------



## marie38 (Jul 28, 2007)

HI Tom,

Thanks for the advice. That link did not work for me so I did a google search and found this one http://grahamvideos.co.uk  its probably the same site.. ?
Anyway I downloaded the tutorial and fitted the motor ( I have hot water Yeees )
You wouldnt believe what a plumber was going to charge me.

Thanks again 
Marie


----------

